# Why is it (mantel) always misspelled?



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

This has been bothering me for quite some time now, so I figured since I've been a LJ for almost 100-days, I'd bring it up.

Why does everybody always misspell "mantel" as "mantle"?

Even if you look under the Project tags, it is listed as "mantle"!

Is there anyone else that would like to petition to have this changed, or am I the only one that this bothers?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Mantel vs. mantle
Too vs. to
Moot vs mute
Voilà vs. walla

Then there is the never ending use of non sequitur and vague forum titles, e.g.

"Question?" 
"Problem!" 
"Anybody seen this one?"

or even

"Why is it misspelled?" vs "Why is mantle misspelled?"

Get the jist? Er, I mean gist. <grin>

Welcome to LumberJokes.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

All these years it hasn't bothered me a bit….but no you had to bring it up. It will just be impossible to enjoy LJ's until this is fixed! OMG


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a college degree, and my job requires extensive written communication. But I have to admit this one has been flying under my radar. After reading your comment, I can't honestly say with any degree of certainty which way I would have spelled it if asked to use the word in a sentence.

There are quite a few commonly misspelled words that raise their ugly heads here from time to time. Recently there was a topic that contained the word "hobbiest" instead of "hobbyist" over and over.

The good news is that I come here for the woodworking…. not the spelling. Some of the finest craftsmen in the world have little or no formal education. As long as they give good advice, I don't care how they spell it.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry Dennis! 

This was not meant to be a hypercritical, anal rant by any means.

More of a lighthearted, comical post… sort of.

It had just been bothering me for some time now, so thank you for listening to me vent.

I was an English major in college, yet I still make mistakes.

We're human, thus we err.

And I agree with Charlie in that we're (hopefully) here, more in a common bond of working with wood, than most other things we may or may not have in common.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jonathan….................very nice to see you here and you have made it to your 100th day…........I find that misspelled words does not bother me…........I have misspelled or miss-typed a number of words on here myself. ..................don't sweat the small stuff Jonathan…......I find that there are too many other things in this life to be bothered about other than a misspelled word.

AKA….............Woodchic


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm still trying to picture an English major in the workshop! Oh well. Like I've always said "Don't sweat the petty thangs. and don't pet the sweaty thangs!!" 
Bill


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, that Mantel was one heck of a ball player.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

My beef is the word nuclear pronounced nucular. Of course there is no such word. Politicians, scientists, newscasters, G.W. Bush, they all used the incorrect pronunciation. It drives me nuts. When I point it out to people they look at me like there's something wrong with me. Someone pointed out that to most people it sounds 'right'. To me it sounds just like when people say, "I don't gut none". So, I've learned to live with it as most people don't even hear the difference.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

que pasa wit ju wite foks ,
talk funy ,
rite funy ,

language simple ,

here ,

rite .

no problema !


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

yall can correct me if im wrong but i would guess most people know of a lantern mantle and they would much more often seen that spelled out then a mantel maybe?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Who says there is no "R" in Washington?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

whod sayed that Bob?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

About half the peole saying the word ) Including me :-0


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

It's my experience that most people in the US misspell a lot of words and often can't pronounce some they have spelled correctly. Then there's geography ….......................
and…...people don't speak proper like what I do. hehe


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I got past this spelling thing on LJ a long time ago. Pretty well every Project you read has spelling errors in it. One of them used the word "the" 3 times in 2 sentences spelled "teh". PULEEZZZ!!!

Yes. It bothers me but as pointed out before there are other things in LIFE that might be worth getting your Knickers in a Knot about. I visit here to get my Knickers Un-Knotted ….LOL…

Judging by a lot of email I get, some people don't even want to bother using Spell Check before they send it. Forget Grammar and Capital letters and Paragraphs. The prevailing attitude seeems to be that it's really not all that important. That to me is a Tad Sad.

Craftsman and I have the same complaint about pronunciation though. It gets me on some of the Home Improvement Shows on TV. The thing on top of your house is not a "RUF" it's a "ROOF" OO OO OO. The eavestrough is not attached to a "Facer" it's a "Fascia" "Face-she-uh". A large upstairs hall is not another "Foy-er" "Foy-a", Foyer is a French word meaning Entrance or Grand Entrance.

I'm not sure about you folks "Down There" (USA) but little old me up here (Kanada) OOPPSS (Canada) did not particularly care for ….every time I would say "Thank You" usually after buying something, which is a little Obscene in and of itself …. receive the reply "No Problem" what the hell happened to "You're Welcome".

Then we have that ever infamous word "Irregardless" and I Love to tell who ever said it …"There ain't no such word." and the ensuing discussion. (Some times known as being a "Fecal Disturber") FUN FUN FUN!!!

GEEZ Jonathan why did you start this thing …LOL… Say something mildly surprizing to someone and you get "SHUTUP!!" That's apparently been softened to "SHUT THE DOOR!!" EH!?

How cum they dont have no spill chucker on hear????

Okay! That's it. I'm gunna go reed my Diktionerie for a wile.

Kcir ….....Sorrie… Rick


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

Some dictionary lists both spellings and defines a mantle/mantel as "a shelf that projects from a wall above a fireplace; and the finish around a fireplace".

English is not my first language but it is my "goodest" lol


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

One word." Popular" for the wood poplar kills me!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Its WAR-shin-tun


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Spelling "the" as "teh" started when I was OD on Topamax. That is one thing that I haven't been able to stop:-( even though it is a common typo. Sometimes it comes out "hte" but never "the". Really P--- me off to have to correct it every friggin tiime I type it:-((


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a guess about mantel/mantle: maybe the fact one presses the keys *T* and *E* with the left hand and the *L* key with the right is meaningful, because the right hand is quite always quicker and one may press the L key before the E, switching them. Possible?

(It seems a somewhat Biblical error, if I may joke)


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

most often mistake I make is …tino instead of …tion.
I, too, used to get upset over the common, or uncommon, misspellings until I remembered that we h ave many, many folks here where American is not their native language.

If you think this is tough try learning to write Thai.

Lee


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

at work im building a desk and according to the plans it has a stationary draw

my boss doesnt see the funny side when i suggested i could screw it shut so that it will be stationary

to answer the simple first question mantle and mantel are both correct one is the English spelling and the other is the American spelling

so i get used to seeing all the American spelling

Hooky from down under where we use English spelling LOL

PS and that would be a faecal disturber


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I always liked molding vs moulding. Where the former would be trim you make out of some form of fungi???


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm with Charlie, Some of the greatest never even finished 8th grade. Who cares about the spelling as long as they can get thier point across. There are a few words though that do come up from time to time


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am responsible for my own spelling and grammar… that is all!
If I can read it, that's fine with me!
Maybe we could have an official "spell-checker"... like Jonathan!!! (just kidding, Jonathan - I'd rather see your
projects!!) ;-)
Ellen


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Spelling doesn't count for much on these boards, so long as the message is clear. There's bigger fish to fry I suppose!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Jonathan,

The problem is that both mantle and mantel are correctly spelled words, they just mean different things. That keeps it from coming up on spelling alerts.

Like Charlie, in the context of woodworking I'm not too concerned about correct spelling because I've noted that so many woodworkers who don't spell as well as myself do so much better work than I can do. I would be glad to trade those skills with them. I do think that we should spell right if we can though as others might learn from it. This has happened to me many times on LJ already. So now I can spell some words correctly that I have been misspelling for a lifetime.

It's always better to shoot for the moon and hit the fencepost that to shoot at the fencepost and hit the ground.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Boy, I did not mean to open up a can of worms here! I'm not sure what I expected to happen though?

I'm with Mike in that maybe a few people will learn from this.

We are all here to learn from each other collectively, whatever it may be about, as far as I'm concerned. I sure know my knowledge has grown by leaps and bounds over the past couple of months, and I'm just barely scratching the surface.

I do love this website and those members on it, believe me, this is a fantastic community, full of helpful individuals that are willing to share their knowledge and expertise with the rest of us, and I do appreciate that.

And regarding a lantern mantle, yes, that is the correct spelling.

However, a shelf above a fireplace is spelled mantel.

That was all I was getting at.

Trust me, I don't let all the little spelling errors on here get to me. I believe I have an errant typo every now and then that I don't catch until it's too late.

As several members have said, as long as I can understand it, that's what counts. And you're correct. I am not here to critique everyone's writing, so please don't make me the spell checker!

Speaking of a mantel though, I have finally begun work on the built-in bookcases with surrounding mantel. I just started cutting all the plywood for the mock-up bookcase carcasses. Hopefully they'll be built well enough that I can give them to someone. I rather learn and make mistakes on the less expensive stuff. 

(I suppose that's probably why the spelling of mantel has gotten to me, as I've been somewhat obsessing over the details, combing post after post for pictures and ideas on how I want to go about constructing this thing, not to mention, thinking about it while I'm driving down the road, or at work, or whatever. I just want this to be more than my wife expected. I love surprising her and exceeding her expectations!)

I finally finished a project for a friend of mine. I will post up the details of the project, plus what I learned, as well as pictures, once I know that he has received it (as I wouldn't want to give the surprise away if he were to happen to log-on here.)

ChuckV… that was funny!

woodpeckerbill… what do you imagine happens when an English major trapses down his steeply inclined and narrow chute-of-a-staircase, into his highly unorganized and dust-laden, makeshift workshop in his unfinished, insufficiently lit, and spider web-filled basement, in an attempt to use a tool, or set of tools he has never used before? Maybe I should start a blog: "An English Major in the Basement."


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahh English! My dad having immigrated to Canada from Finland found it to be a constant source of frustration.

There, their, they're … to, too, two … then the differences between UK and US spelling. Colour vs color, labour/labor.

Some think it might be easier to learn Mandarin! But that's taking this thread in a direction I'm not sure it would want to go considering the past discussions on the quality of chinese made tools LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

now that we got that straitened out ,

i'm looking forward to seeing the new ,

mantle you are making (LOL) !


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

ow wow your building a fire place with a bookshelf around it

cool

Hooky


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

FYI: Mirriam Webster shows Mantle also referring to Mantel meaning they are the same.

same goes for Theater, and Theatre. )

at least do your homework if you're gonna rant  (jk)


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Who listens to Merriam Webster anyway?

We are all creative folks. What's wrong with a little creative spelling?


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Mantel is the traditional spelling, British in origin

Mantle means an outer covering; such as in the Earth's Mantle, a Mantle Style Cloak, etc

Ironically, the British call mantles "chimneypieces," which means they've moved on from the original word.

As said above, this is really more of a case of Color versus Colour or exchangable S and Z rules than a common misspelling.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

My computer spell checker passes it both ways mantle and mantel.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

PurpLev,

It's Merriam-Webster, if you want to get technical. 

And there is a difference… that's all I'm saying.

Mantle: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/mantle meaning numerous things

Mantel: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/mantel meaning the shelf or beam, etc. above a fireplace

One is more specific and precise, and when I can, I try to be as exacting as possible, something I'm still trying to become in the workshop.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

but I don't want to get technical  lol

I know the meaning of both, but one is still referring to the other. so technically (oh… now I've done it) it's still correct.

keep in mind- although Lumberjock is an English based website. it is not comprised of only English native speakers.

all fair and square, and all about the context. now where did I leave my chisil.


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

I think the real problem is English (American) itself:

It's no wonder people have trouble with spelling:

Dearest creature in creation,
Study English pronunciation.
I will teach you in my verse
Sounds like corpse, corps, horse, and worse.
I will keep you, Suzy, busy,
Make your head with heat grow dizzy.
Tear in eye, your dress will tear.
So shall I! Oh hear my prayer.
Just compare heart, beard, and heard,
Dies and diet, lord and word,
Sword and sward, retain and Britain.
(Mind the latter, how it's written.)
Now I surely will not plague you
With such words as plaque and ague.
But be careful how you speak:
Say break and steak, but bleak and streak;
Cloven, oven, how and low,
Script, receipt, show, poem, and toe.

Hear me say, devoid of trickery,
Daughter, laughter, and Terpsichore,
Typhoid, measles, topsails, aisles,
Exiles, similes, and reviles;
Scholar, vicar, and cigar,
Solar, mica, war and far;
One, anemone, Balmoral,
Kitchen, lichen, laundry, laurel;
Gertrude, German, wind and mind,
Scene, Melpomene, mankind.

Billet does not rhyme with ballet,
Bouquet, wallet, mallet, chalet.
Blood and flood are not like food,
Nor is mould like should and would.
Viscous, viscount, load and broad,
Toward, to forward, to reward.
And your pronunciation's OK
When you correctly say croquet,
Rounded, wounded, grieve and sleeve,
Friend and fiend, alive and live.

Ivy, privy, famous; clamour
And enamour rhyme with hammer.
River, rival, tomb, bomb, comb,
Doll and roll and some and home.
Stranger does not rhyme with anger,
Neither does devour with clangour.
Souls but foul, haunt but aunt,
Font, front, wont, want, grand, and grant,
Shoes, goes, does. Now first say finger,
And then singer, ginger, linger,
Real, zeal, mauve, gauze, gouge and gauge,
Marriage, foliage, mirage, and age.

Query does not rhyme with very,
Nor does fury sound like bury.
Dost, lost, post and doth, cloth, loth.
Job, nob, bosom, transom, oath.
Though the differences seem little,
We say actual but victual.
Refer does not rhyme with deafer.
Foeffer does, and zephyr, heifer. 
Mint, pint, senate and sedate;
Dull, bull, and George ate late.
Scenic, Arabic, Pacific,
Science, conscience, scientific.

Liberty, library, heave and heaven,
Rachel, ache, moustache, eleven.
We say hallowed, but allowed,
People, leopard, towed, but vowed.
Mark the differences, moreover,
Between mover, cover, clover;
Leeches, breeches, wise, precise,
Chalice, but police and lice;
Camel, constable, unstable,
Principle, disciple, label.

Petal, panel, and canal,
Wait, surprise, plait, promise, pal.
Worm and storm, chaise, chaos, chair,
Senator, spectator, mayor.
Tour, but our and succour, four.
Gas, alas, and Arkansas.
Sea, idea, Korea, area,
Psalm, Maria, but malaria.
Youth, south, southern, cleanse and clean.
Doctrine, turpentine, marine.

Compare alien with Italian,
Dandelion and battalion.
Sally with ally, yea, ye,
Eye, I, ay, aye, whey, and key.
Say aver, but ever, fever,
Neither, leisure, skein, deceiver.
Heron, granary, canary.
Crevice and device and aerie.

Face, but preface, not efface.
Phlegm, phlegmatic, ass, glass, bass.
Large, but target, gin, give, verging,
Ought, out, joust and scour, scourging.
Ear, but earn and wear and tear
Do not rhyme with here but ere.
Seven is right, but so is even,
Hyphen, roughen, nephew Stephen,
Monkey, donkey, Turk and jerk,
Ask, grasp, wasp, and cork and work.

Pronunciation-think of Psyche!
Is a paling stout and spikey?
Won't it make you lose your wits,
Writing groats and saying grits?
It's a dark abyss or tunnel:
Strewn with stones, stowed, solace, gunwale,
Islington and Isle of Wight,
Housewife, verdict and indict.

Finally, which rhymes with enough-
Though, through, plough, or dough, or cough?

Hiccough has the sound of cup.
My advice is to give up!!!


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

I sometimes get frustrated with misspellings and misuses, but you have to acknowledge the evolution of language. I doubt mantel and mantle have held the same meaning since their inception. Some guy 100 years ago could be mad at you for misusing them. If you understand what someone is saying, can they really have used the wrong words? Obviously, a standard is helpful, but maybe the standard is set by usage, rather than the the other way around.

By that definition, irony now mean humorous.

Eli


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

...and in any case, there's always something worse:










try spelling exercises with *Eyjafjallajokull* 

Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull
Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull
Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull
Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull
Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull Eyjafjallajokull


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

More often than not, I spell the word "fish" as

GHOTI

"GH" as in 'laugh' or 'cough'

"O" as in 'women'

and

"TI" as in 'nation'

It is a funny little language, isn't it.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If this website were limited to people who always spell correctly, we would have very few members.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Personaly I'd rather talk like one of the guys without having to worry that my ENGLISH teacher is looking over my shoulder, this is a forum about wood and what we do with it, isn't it? How many of you have ever been on a job site? I've been on them around the country, want to talk about miscommunication (Basement - cellar, Sub- hoggie,.. you get what I'm trying to say) What I have read from the posts that interest me, is, I understand what they are trying to convey. I'll be the first one to admit that I may not be grammatically correct (I majored in Engineering, you know Calculus). To me! it's what's between my MIND and HANDS and in the end, thats all that the WOOD cares about!

You know what really gets me, A poster, say in any forum (IE fixing a car) ask's about about a specific problem, gets an answer on how to repair said problem, then has the nerve to correct thier grammer.
In other words,,,,,, WE CAN"T KNOW EVERYTHING TO PERFECTION!


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

I've made a living with the written word through the years, so I easily see the spelling/grammar errors that are common on this board. They bother me very little because for most of these posters, language just isn't their "thing". While I might know how to parse their sentences, I won't live long enough to ever come close to knowing as much about what's important to them-tools and woodworking-or to developing their level of skill. I grew up "bi-lingual"in the rural South myself, surrounded by people (including family members) who maybe "didn't talk too good", but who were not stupid and who possessed other traits that really count. I also admire the people who manage to communicate on this board when English is not their first language.

Sure, there are some things that are like fingernails on a chalk board: people who don't begin their sentences with capitals; people who don't know the difference between "its" and "it's ", or "your" and "you're", or "less" and "fewer". Even so, I recognize that most people just aren't as into language as I am. The ones who get my goat are the ones who screw up thinking they're being erudite, saying things like "…is comprised of"; "unequivocable"; "infer" for "imply"; "orientate". The most widespread example of snobbish hyper-correctness is one you see on TV all day every day: using "he/she and I" instead of "him/her and me" when they are the object of the verb, or the related proper name/pronoun blunder: "Tom bought lunch for Joe and I", or "Things are not good between Jane and I". This is stuff you learned in fourth grade. Sorry, just venting.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Yet another way to say it …

Personally, I don't spend much time, on English Language forums, griping about the quality of people's woodworking projects ;-)


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

see this is a easy question to answer the American English is not English its lazy talk letters missing prononced differently and spelt differently so mantle is mantle in engilsh will my English anyway


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

--


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

From my computer which is a lot smarter than I am on these things and soon it will be running our power tools. Can you say CNC?

*mantle* 1 |ˈmantl|
noun
1 a loose sleeveless cloak or shawl, worn esp. by women.
• figurative a covering of a specified sort : the houses were covered with a thick mantle of snow.
• (also gas mantle) a fragile mesh cover fixed around a gas jet, kerosene wick, etc., to give an incandescent light when heated.
• Ornithology a bird's back, scapulars, and wing coverts, esp. when of a distinctive color.
• Zoology an outer or enclosing layer of tissue, esp. (in mollusks, cirripedes, and brachiopods) a fold of skin enclosing the viscera and secreting the substance that produces the shell.
2 an important role or responsibility that passes from one person to another : the second son has now assumed his father's mantle. [ORIGIN: with allusion to the passing of Elijah's cloak (mantle) to Elisha (2 Kings 2:13).]
3 Geology the region of the earth's interior between the crust and the core, believed to consist of hot, dense silicate rocks (mainly peridotite).
• the corresponding part of another planetary body : the lunar mantle.
verb
1 [ trans. ] poetic/literary clothe in or as if in a mantle; cloak or envelop : heavy mists mantled the forested slopes.
• archaic (of blood) suffuse (the face) : a warm pink mounted to the girl's cheeks and mantled her brow.
• [ intrans. ] (of the face) glow with a blush : her rich face mantling with emotion.
• [ intrans. ] archaic (of a liquid) become covered with a head or froth.
2 [ intrans. ] (of a bird of prey on the ground or on a perch) spread the wings and tail, esp. so as to cover captured prey.

ORIGIN Old English mentel, from Latin mantellum 'cloak' ; reinforced in Middle English by Old French mantel.

*mantle* 2 noun
variant spelling of mantel .
mantel |ˈmantl| (also mantle) noun
a mantelpiece or mantelshelf.
ORIGIN mid 16th cent.: specialized use of mantle 1 .
Mantle |ˈmantl|
Mantle, Mickey (Charles) (1931-95), U.S. baseball player. He played for the New York Yankees 1951-69. Baseball Hall of Fame (1974).


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Jonathan*-the Original Poster:

My sincere apologies.

Had I initially REALIZED that you were Front Range Riff-Raff, I certainly would have approached this topic in an entirely different manner.

:-D

Neil
Fort Collins


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Aha!!! I just knew this whole thing had something to do with altitude sickness! My sister and her hubby (Ft Collins) would more likely comment on grammar rather than content.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Your sister and brother-in-law seem like very cool people, by the way.

I HAVE been meaning to tell you that…. ;-)


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This Post is going the way of the "10,000 Pens" thing.

So. As a parting gesture. A: The bulk of the comments on here basically say So what! this is a Woodworking Site, not a Course in English Grammar or Spelling. As long as you understand the Post or the Project is it really that important? I'm NOT saying I Personally agree with that, but that's the way it is. I accept that.

B: SOME "Colourful" people on here keep insisting that both words are one in the same and therefore "They" are correct. Others say the words have different meanings and they are correct. BOTH refer to Merriam (Yes. With an "e", not "a") Webster as the source. Both also provide a Link to said Dictionary.

The definition of "Mantel" as in "Mantelpiece" is ended with #6 "Mantle" and that is what is known as a "Homonym" i.e. a different spelling, but sounds the same and MIGHT or MIGHT NOT have the same meaning. Click on that Homonyn and it takes you to the Correct Meaning of "Mantle". In this case it does NOT mean the same thing, as pointed out a number of times above. HOWEVER! I'm sure that other Dictionaries will contradict that. (i.e. FUTILE!)

I'm told that my spelling of FECAL is wrong and the proper spelling is FAECAL. MY Dictionary shows BOTH spellings as being correct and acceptable. It also has nothing to do with the English or American way of spelling. So. From one LJ to another LJ I would say that WE are BOTH correct.

That's it Folks! Now I'm going to go and see what I may/can/might "Lurn" from the Projects/Reviews that have been Posted while I was wasting time typing this last piece of Absurdity.

Off the Watch List and Gone: Rick


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

*Richard*: "Lurn" for learn of for lurk? the N key is close to the K ...
--
In Italian many young people use message shortenings: 'xké' for perché/why, '+' for più/more, 'nn' for non/not and so on; I have always found them irritating. Others don't respect grammar and spelling rules strictly; I was one of them, thinking that some errors may return the spontaneity of speaking after all. Lately I try to be correct, maybe I'm getting less spontaneous.
--
The fact is that internet has shown the common need of writing. I must go back to my first years of school, 40 years ago, to find again the same pleasure and curiosity of writing. And the specialized forums like this one have the merit to collect people who tend to think in the same way, that is obvious maybe; when one cuts a piece of wood too short, he inevitably develops an ironic - even sarcastic - vision of life  doesn't he?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Antonio:

I had a look at your Picasa Album. VERY NICE INDEED!! Your 14 Foot Pea Pod is Beautiful! (Bello?) I'd Love to go Fishing in that Beauty!! Would I require a "Permesso di pesca?" I also Love Rustic Woodwok and the Legs for the Marble Table Top are Outstanding. Almost a shame you had to put a Top on them ;-}

You also have a very talented Nephew. His Pictures are very good! You, "Acting like a Kid?" Don't ever stop doing that. It keeps you Young and Healthy. Not sure if you've heard the expression "My Inner Child". Any time mine wants to "Come Out and Play" I welcome Him and see that as a "GOOD THING"!!

Also nice to put a Name to a Face Antonio. My formal education was also as an "Architetto", but alas I strayed over to the Construction Aspect and brought the Knowledge of Architecture with me. I was also Born and Raised in an Italian Neighbourhood (Italiano Vicinato?) of Toronto, Canada. Bruno was my Best Friend. Boy! Did we ever get into a lot of Wonderfull Trouble (Stupendo Disturbare?) Together….LOL…

Well. It was a pleasure "Meeting" you Antonio, even if we are thousands of miles apart.

Ottimo Riguarda: Rick aka Richard


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

thank you Rick, be sure, I'll not kill my inner child too…also because it would be impossible by now, I'd have had to think about it lots of time ago…

Speaking of more serious things - damn, I keep on laughing - I was writing: seriously: speaking of serious things, seriously: we don't need any license to go fishing *at sea* here, seriously, BUT there is a limit of fishes per person (frankly I have never known exactly where that limit is set, but I'm aware of its existence). In any case I usually fish in the most stupid way: I leave a line with a hook and a bit in the water while I keep on rowing. Sometimes I catch a little fish, sometimes even two.

--
Some fishers in the Basilica of Aquileia


----------

